# Fire Hose Trousers



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Over the years I have read many posts and replies regarding pocket carry here on the forum.
I think Duluth Trading has been listening.
I bought a couple pair of their Firehose cargo pants this fall and paid well for them. They seem to be of high quality in materials and workmanship.
One thing that stood out to me was that the front pockets were capable of concealing a pistol the size of a G19, as a matter of fact they will comfortably carry a G34, (there is one in my pocket as I type).
The so called "Firehose" material is stout enough that printing is minimal and the thinner material that the pockets are made of seems to be very sturdy.
Carrying a G19 or G34 in a pocket is not something that I want to do, but if I was carrying a sub-compact I think I would have room for a box of ammo and a sandwich and room to spare.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I use to wear those pants when I rode a motorcycle. I may need to revisit them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah buddy! I have one pair of those in a medium brown color, had them for about two years now, and they are tough as nails. When I carry a pocket pistol that is smaller, and sit down, it's clear down by my knee....LOL. 

Your right about those deep pockets!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Your right about those deep pockets!


If you haven't noticed, there is a secret pocket inboard of the left front pocket. Good place to keep your Ovaltine decoder ring or that wad of "Franklins"!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> If you haven't noticed, there is a secret pocket inboard of the left front pocket. Good place to keep your Ovaltine decoder ring or that wad of "Franklins"!


Whaaaaa??? Oh snap, your right! LOL!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Whaaaaa??? Oh snap, your right! LOL!


Do to my lack of imagination and affinity for shit that works, for Christmas, I asked Santas' wife if she could get me another pair in black.
She asked if I was still 34 waist 34 inseam. love that girl.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

They have another pair of pants, they call “Foreman’s Pants? Does anyone know how durable the material is and the pocket arrangement,,,It’s a litttle hard to tell from their descrip
tion.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Slowalkintexan said:


> They have another pair of pants, they call “Foreman’s Pants? Does anyone know how durable the material is and the pocket arrangement,,,It’s a litttle hard to tell from their descrip
> tion.








Men's DuluthFlex Fire Hose Relaxed Fit Foreman Pants | Duluth Trading Company


DuluthFlex Fire Hose Foreman Pants have looks that mean business, yet these pants are no slouch on the jobsite.




www.duluthtrading.com


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Goldwing said:


> Men's DuluthFlex Fire Hose Relaxed Fit Foreman Pants | Duluth Trading Company
> 
> 
> DuluthFlex Fire Hose Foreman Pants have looks that mean business, yet these pants are no slouch on the jobsite.
> ...



Thank you, that’s what I’m looking for, only in the Standard fit.


----------

